# Parking in GTO



## 1happykamper (Nov 5, 2012)

I want to look around the town of GTO for a week or more and need to park my car safely in a secure parking space..estacionamiento y pension.does anyone have an address of such a place there? Gracias.


----------



## cuylers5746 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Ditch the Car before going!*

Guanajuato is probably the worst place to show up as a Tourist in Mexico with a car. Very expensive, as the "City Government" owns most of the parking lots and they charge you by the hour, every hour for 24 hours. No Pensions with those guys. Like paying $12.00 m.n. per hour or probably more by now since our last visit while you sleep?

Lot better idea is just take an Express, 1st Class Bus from where ever you are where you're car's parking for free in your car port or garage to Guanajuato.

It's quite amazing as they even have a 3 story Parking Garage underground there.

Simple note; A car for a tourist in Guanajuato is like a boat anchor around your next, and pricey one at that.


----------



## 1happykamper (Nov 5, 2012)

*Parking..continued...*



cuylers5746 said:


> Guanajuato is probably the worst place to show up as a Tourist in Mexico with a car. Very expensive, as the "City Government" owns most of the parking lots and they charge you by the hour, every hour for 24 hours. No Pensions with those guys. Like paying $12.00 m.n. per hour or probably more by now since our last visit while you sleep?
> 
> Lot better idea is just take an Express, 1st Class Bus from where ever you are where you're car's parking for free in your car port or garage to Guanajuato.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response Cuylers. I thought as much..hence my concern about finding such a spot.

It's a problem though..I'm not a tourist . I am looking at homes in San Miguel and Guanajuoto and my van has all my "stuff" in it...it's FULL!!!!! After I chose a home and settle down I will weigh the pros and cons of keeping my van in Mexico. The BIG reason to keep it is that it is also my moving van and currently for two months in Mazatlan, my storage unit! 

So I do have a parking space lined up in SMA ..and so a bus to GTO is fine...but eventually ..the van needs to be in GTO if that's home.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Could you keep your car in a spot somewhere easily accessible by bus from GTO? Obviously not Mazatlan  but another city or town nearby that has a safe place for it?


----------



## cuylers5746 (Mar 19, 2012)

*On the right track*

Hi again;

Well that's great you've got a parking place in SMA. It's not a very friendly parking town either, but quite a bit better than Guanajuato.

I suggest, that you look through some of the other threads on here. There was a Travel Writer living in P.V. that was from England with his Thai wife and son. He started the thread for great places for him to move to in Mexico with nice Parks, etc. Some responders in Guanajuato replied and then it got into how hard it is to park there - then some of the locals came up with some doable pensions a little on the outskirts of town where you'd walk to your house/ departamento maybe 500 yeards to a quarter mile. It's a lengthy thread, but glean through it for the Guanajuato suggestions and find who the local were and then try and PM them?

Might get you right where you want to be?

Option B. Get a cheap Volaris Air ticket to Leon, Guanajuato leaving the van in Tucscon and a shuttle over to Guanajuato until you get everything figured out to your liking. A whole lot cheaper than driving, paying the $200-400 USD temporary Import Fee deposit for the Van, then the toll roads, $4.00+ for gas coming and going. Then when you figure what's ideal for you return home and with them you can change your ticket later only paying $25.00 USD additional up front when you buy the ticket. You may just decide to sell the van in Tucson and move to Guanajuato. By the way if your Van's VIN does not start with a 1-5 in the first digit - you won't later be able to Nationalize that Van, which you'll be faced with that decision down the line after your Visa Temporal expires and they make you become Visa Residente Perminente after 4 years like just happened to us. Actually you'll be faced with a mandatory getting the vehicle out of Mexico after they issue you the Visa "Residente Perminente".

We just got R.T. tickets from Guadalajara to T.J. and during Easter week leaving for only $326.37 USD each. That's half of one way's expenses will be for you to drive to Guanjuato from Tucson.

See my point?


----------

